# Mark's Home Theater



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Yamaha RX-V559
Sony BDP-350 BluRay
Samsung PN50B550
Bell 9200 HDTV
Paradigm Cinema 220 Center
Vivid V900 MTM Towers
Paradigm Stylus 100 Surrounds (to be replaced with Emotiva ERD-1's)
Dayton Audio SA1000 Subwoofer Amp
SDX-15 in a 6.5 cu ft slot port


----------

